# [No title]



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

Retro matte Matte  Satin Cremesheen Glaze  Frost Lustre Amplified................My TOP 3 ARE  1 satin 2 matte 3 cremesheen


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2014)

Glam, honestly all of them  But if really I had to make a choice :

*1) Cremesheen*
*2) Retro Matte*
*3) Amplified.*

  Cremesheen because it's quite long wearing and it doesn't dry out my lips, Retro Matte because it's an amazing matte texture, Amplified because it's intense and quite moisturizing but in fact I love all MAC textures
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they are so unique !


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Glam, honestly all of them  But if really I had to make a choice :  *1) Cremesheen* *2) Retro Matte* *3) Amplified.*  Cremesheen because it's quite long wearing and it doesn't dry out my lips, Retro Matte because it's an amazing matte texture, Amplified because it's intense and quite moisturizing but in fact I love all MAC textures:flower: they are so unique !


i know its so hard to just pick 3 my first love is a satin because its matte with a tad bit of shine its loveand I love cremesheen because bam color right off the bat plus they feel amazing on my lips and mattes are just love too I love your top 3 fave dominique


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

1: Matte
  2: Retro Matte
  3: Satin

  #4 would be Amplified


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 1: Matte
> 2: Retro Matte
> 3: Satin
> 
> #4 would be Amplified


  Mine would be the same order as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 1: Matte 2: Retro Matte 3: Satin  #4 would be Amplified


Same here


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine would be the same order as well :yahoo:


Me too


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same here





rocksteadybaby said:


> Mine would be the same order as well :yahoo:


:frenz:


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Hard to narrow it down to three. But I'd probably go with Creamsheen, Satin, Frost.

  #4 would be matte and #5 would be amplified.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Same here





Dolly Snow said:


> Me too





NaomiH said:


> :frenz:





pandorablack said:


> Hard to narrow it down to three. But I'd probably go with Creamsheen, Satin, Frost.  #4 would be matte and #5 would be amplified.


yay great picks


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 9, 2014)

Amplified (I love vibrant) Matte/retro matte Satin


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 10, 2014)

Matte Satin Cremesheen


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mehr Kelly Yum Yum Ruby Woo


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Matte/ Retro Matte
  Satin
  Amplified


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> Mehr Kelly Yum Yum Ruby Woo


  Matte Creme sheen Satin


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2014)

In no real order: Amplified Cream, Creamsheen, Satin.


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 10, 2014)

Matte, Satin, Retromatte


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Matte Amplified Creamsheen


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Aug 10, 2014)

Cremesheen  Matte  Satin   (I go through phases though, favs used to be amplified, then matte, then luster. I'm always changing my preferences haha)


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 11, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Matte/ Retro Matte
> Satin
> Amplified


  basically mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 satin/amplified could be interchangeable depending on the shade but meh.


----------



## Mazi (Aug 11, 2014)

satin
  amplified
  matte


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 12, 2014)

1. Cremesheen 2. Matte 3. Lustre  4 & 5 would be satin and amplified


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 12, 2014)

1. Cremesheen
  2. Amplified
  3. Satin


----------



## lovelornxo (Aug 12, 2014)

Cremesheen Matte Amplified


----------



## lily89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Matte Amplified  Cremesheen


----------



## baby22 (Aug 12, 2014)

1. retro matte
  2. matte
  3. satin


----------



## EnchantedOne (Aug 12, 2014)

Matte
  Cremesheen
  Satin


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Retro Matte Matte Amplified


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Matte, satin and cremesheen


----------



## nmurray880 (Aug 13, 2014)

Retro matte, matte, amplified


----------



## jessx3lippies (Aug 13, 2014)

Matte, satin, lustre


----------



## Glamstylz (Aug 14, 2014)

Satin, amplified and matte!


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

1. Frost
  2. Cremesheen
  3. Satin


----------



## mango13 (Aug 15, 2014)

Matte, cremesheen, lustre


----------



## samedifferent (Aug 15, 2014)

cremesheen, satin, amplified (though I like the look of matte lippies)


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Matte, Amplified, Cremesheen.


----------



## kgrade (Aug 18, 2014)

Amplified, then Satin, then Matte.  On a separate note, I do note like the retro matte as I find it way too drying.


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 20, 2014)

Amplified, Satin and Matte


----------



## Gazou (Aug 20, 2014)

Matte, satin and cremesheen!


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

Lustre, cremesheen, satin


----------



## bria2preshus (Aug 21, 2014)

1. Retro Matte 2. Amplified 3. Satin


----------



## jillywojo (Aug 21, 2014)

1. Cremesheen 2. Matte 3. Mineralize


----------



## cocotears (Aug 21, 2014)

1. Satin 2. Matte 3. Cremesheen


----------



## violetta (Aug 21, 2014)

1.Amplified
  2.Matte or retro Matte
  3.Mineralize


----------



## Liday (Aug 22, 2014)

Amplified,matte,satin


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 22, 2014)

Lustre, Matte, and Cremesheen


----------



## GlitterBubble (Aug 22, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 1: Matte
> 2: Retro Matte
> 3: Satin
> 
> #4 would be Amplified


Same


----------



## Klochette (Sep 8, 2014)

Amplified, satin, matte


----------



## VelvetLips (Sep 8, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> 1: Matte
> 2: Retro Matte
> 3: Satin
> 
> #4 would be Amplified


  Exactly the same. In that order


----------



## lillakatt (Sep 10, 2014)

Amplified!  Definitely not Lustre, but some of my favorite shades are Lustres so I just deal with the formula.


----------



## RudyB (Sep 11, 2014)

1.Amplified 2. Matte 3. Satin


----------



## becky123 (Sep 11, 2014)

1.cremesheen 2.satin 3.matte


----------



## katerina91 (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Matte
  2. Satin
  3. Amplified


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

1. Satin
  2. Amplified
  3. Matte


----------



## Allyson Radke (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Matte
  2. Amplified
  3. Cremesheen


----------



## lauramakeup23 (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Matte 2. Amplified 3. Lustre


----------



## beautymarked70 (Sep 13, 2014)

1.Amplified
  2. cremesheen
  3.Satin


----------



## Sheahbers (Sep 19, 2014)

Matte Satin Amplified


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 19, 2014)

My top 3 favorites are:



Matte 	
Satin 	
Amplified Crème 
 
  ETA: I love Retro Matte and Dazzle too!


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

1. Matte
2. Retro matte
3. Amplified


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

1. Amplified
  2. Satin
  3. Frost


----------



## BrintsAngel (Sep 24, 2014)

Amplified/ retro matte/ matte


----------



## Leiyah0I8 (Sep 24, 2014)

1. Matte
  2. Amplified
  3. Satin


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Matte, amplified, satin


----------



## nadiaiman (Sep 30, 2014)

My favs are Rétro mat Matte Satin


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 10, 2015)

My favourite finishes are:

  1. Satin (by a long shot) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  2. Amplified
  3. Matte

  I hate frosts and cremesheens so I would never buy them.


----------



## Howards End (May 23, 2015)

Matte, Glaze and Satin


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)

Matte, Satin, Amplified


----------



## morgana88 (May 25, 2015)

Retromatte matte and satin  i hate creamsheen


----------



## iqaganda (May 27, 2015)

1. Matte / Retro Matte
  2. Satin
  3. Amplified


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Cremesheen,matte,satin


----------



## geeko (May 31, 2015)

Matte, Satin, Amplified


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Syrup. Angel. Myself.  And a fourth cause who can stop at three... shy girl. And I believe they are all lustres.  So lustre, cream sheen and satins.


----------



## Albicoccola (Jun 15, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> Syrup. Angel. Myself.  And a fourth cause who can stop at three... shy girl. And I believe they are all lustres.  So lustre, cream sheen and satins.


  Angel is a frost!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 17, 2015)

Lustre, matte and amplified


----------



## leonah (Sep 20, 2015)

1. satin
  2. matte
  3. amplified


----------



## miumiuuu (Sep 22, 2015)

1. Matte 2. Amplified 3. Retro Matte


----------



## Corally (Sep 26, 2015)

1. Matte 2. Satin 3. Amplified/Cremesheen, I can't choose


----------



## Cindy95 (Sep 26, 2015)

1. Matte
  2. Retro Matte
  3. Amplified


----------



## flowerflower (Sep 27, 2015)

1.) Matte
  2.) Satin
  3.) Frost


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

1. matte  2. retro matte 3. amplified


----------

